# Extended arbor for close work



## Winegrower (Nov 5, 2021)

I have encountered issues using slitting saws on the mill and finding that the quill or parts of the arbor assembly interfere with certain cuts, say trying to cut a long work in half.   If I use an R8 collet, the quill can interfere with the work, and if I use a holder, say for a 3/4" or 1" shank for the saw arbor, it can interfere as well.    This is especially true trying to make "deep" cuts with a 3" diameter saw.

To avoid that, I made a special arbor that has a somewhat extended shank, to offer more relief between the work and the saw.   Maybe the picture of the blade mounted in the mill will make sense.   There is a "KWIK SWITCH" socket mounted on an R8 arbor and a KS collet holder for the saw and new longer arbor.    This was a quick project, as I already had the cap and screw from another arbor.  Looking ahead, I can see a need to make a couple more of these for a 1.25" and 5/8" inch saw blade holes.

Stacking up all these parts...the R8 socket, the quick change holder and the new arbor, runout would be a concern.   I was surprised to find the TIR was less than 0.001" measured close to the saw blade per the picture showing the indicator.   The Kwik Switch stuff has performed well in this parameter.

P.S.  I know the picture looks like I'm going to saw the 123 block in half.   You can't believe everything you see, I suppose.   I held the longer work up against the block as backup.






I have to say I'm very pleased with the KWIK SWITCH tooling.   The quick tooling swap makes it a lot more like a hobby and less like a job.   So convenient, I have a bunch of holders that I keep pre-mounted with various mill tools...big end mill, little end mill, dial indicator, edge finder, tap guide, just like I do for lathe QC holders.

I know, these things are pricey but I got a terrific deal, getting most of what I have for $100.   Anyway, now the saw is kept in a KS holder as well.


----------



## Brento (Nov 5, 2021)

To bad that dont have a system like that for MT2. Id love one of those for my mill.


----------

